# Coughing Up black/ gray mucus *Warning, Photo's of said mucus inside*



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 26, 2012)

This has been going on for a few weeks now, and at first I thought it was from my allergies (I take Flonase and Allegra for these). Now I am beginning to think it's the smoking. I just wanted to see what yalls opinions were before I spent the money and the day off of work for the doctor. I'm almost sure it's just from smoking.

Anyways. Here's two pictures of the said mucus. **Again, these are of my "Loogies" that are off colored, could be gross to some people.**

http://i50.tinypic.com/9fslxe.jpg

http://i48.tinypic.com/dyoxnb.jpg


----------



## Grampa (Apr 26, 2012)

There was a fellow i knew several years ago that had a bad PM problem and never got it taken care of. He had respiratory infections from smoking those buds. His loogies looked like that.

I hope this isnt your problem.. it just reminded me of that.

Get well soon.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, man, definitely see a doctor and look into vaporizing. Smoke isn't good for your lungs or throat lining. While there is evidence of THC preventing tumor growth in lab mice, smoke is still bad for your alveoli and lining of your throat. Plus, there's alot of resin and tar from burning cannabis. Switch to vaporizing, dude.


----------



## Mynamehere (Apr 26, 2012)

i found a good bubbler filters out mosta the bad shit and u dont cough up nearly anything in the morning. usta get the same shit. i think its mostly cigs that turned my loogies that color because when i quit i coughed it all up n didnt have it again. wouldnt hurt to get it checked out tho


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

That's not good...do you smoke anything else besides grass? My mom's a nurse and the severity scale of mucus color she taught me goes Clear = Ok, Yellow = Possible Slight Infection, Green = Big Infection, Red = Blood present see a doctor, Black/Grey/Brown = Tobacco use and/or possible lung damage. I'd get it checked out.


----------



## drolove (Apr 26, 2012)

at least it isnt red


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah Red would be the worst, he's sitting at the second worst. It looks typical of a tobacco smoker which might be less alarming, if he doesn't smoke tobacco then I'd be much more concerned and wondering what's going on in those lungs. I've coughed up clear stuff if I smoke something really harsh but nothing that looks like that.


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

All you are doing is coughing up the tar that is sitting in your lungs, the only negative effect there is from smoking weed, I would suggest looking into vaporizers or as the other guest suggested if you just want the high, putting the THC in an edible or drinkable form. i.e. Cookies, brownies, and tincture ..............................
[FONT=inherit !important][/FONT]


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> All you are doing is coughing up the tar that is sitting in your lungs, the only negative effect there is from smoking weed, I would suggest looking into vaporizers or as the other guest suggested if you just want the high, putting the THC in an edible or drinkable form. i.e. Cookies, brownies, and tincture ..............................


I gotta say I've smoked a lot of sticky shit, no filtration, before I got my vape. I've never coughed up tar or anything like that and same goes for my friend that smokes 3 times a day still for the last 4 years. Both our respiratory systems are in perfect shape according to our docs. But hey you never know.


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

Daxus said:


> I gotta say I've smoked a lot of sticky shit, no filtration, before I got my vape. I've never coughed up tar or anything like that and same goes for my friend that smokes 3 times a day still for the last 4 years. Both our respiratory systems are in perfect shape according to our docs. But hey you never know.


...............................only four years, wait a while


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 26, 2012)

delvite said:


> ...............................only four years, wait a while


And a whole 3 times a day... *smirk* sorry, but that is relatively light use for many.


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

AltarNation said:


> And a whole 3 times a day... *smirk* sorry, but that is relatively light use for many.


I can't imagine smoking more than that, actually me personally can't imagine smoking more than twice a day generally. Unless it's lower quality or something, but then it's very different for me personally too. I weigh like 117 soaking wet and have an insanely fast metabolism (consumes 12 tacos in one night, gains no weight, friends glare at me), so I'm a cheap drunk and a cheap toker too.


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 26, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> This has been going on for a few weeks now, and at first I thought it was from my allergies (I take Flonase and Allegra for these). Now I am beginning to think it's the smoking. I just wanted to see what yalls opinions were before I spent the money and the day off of work for the doctor. I'm almost sure it's just from smoking.
> 
> Anyways. Here's two pictures of the said mucus. **Again, these are of my "Loogies" that are off colored, could be gross to some people.**
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I get these too....from smoking if you ask me. I haven't had a cig in like 5 years so it could be left over from that....but the amount of herbi smoke....oh yeah its from smoke!


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Daxus said:


> I gotta say I've smoked a lot of sticky shit, no filtration, before I got my vape. I've never coughed up tar or anything like that and same goes for my friend that smokes 3 times a day still for the last 4 years. Both our respiratory systems are in perfect shape according to our docs. But hey you never know.


Yeah, like below says...wait a bit and only 3 times??? That must be my problem....3 times is how much I smoke before I leave for work...... ;-/



delvite said:


> ...............................only four years, wait a while


indizzle


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

840/2 said:


> Yeah, like below says...wait a bit and only 3 times??? That must be my problem....3 times is how much I smoke before I leave for work...... ;-/
> 
> 
> 
> indizzle


Judas Priest and I've been thinking lately I need to cut back a bit...new achievement unlocked..."Altered Perspective"


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn thanks for the quick replies and advice.

I was in a rush and couldnt type up all my background history. I never smoked ciggs, smoke probably a gram a day and do moderate-minor excercise. I just got back from my diabetes doc and she says im healthy as a horse. 

What's this PM disease or whatever your buddy had? Pneumonia?


----------



## AltarNation (Apr 26, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Damn thanks for the quick replies and advice.
> 
> I was in a rush and couldnt type up all my background history. I never smoked ciggs, smoke probably a gram a day and do moderate-minor excercise. I just got back from my diabetes doc and she says im healthy as a horse.
> 
> What's this PM disease or whatever your buddy had? Pneumonia?


He's talking about powdery mildew, on the plants.

I doubt that's your issue though. A gram a day will do it, honestly. That's a quarter a week, that's enough to build up. Do more exercise and keep hacking that crap out... and either smoke less often or get a vape... smoking definitely does this to ya. Those who say it doesn't are either not smoking as much, in denial, or aren't doing enough to expectorate it out. It's better out than in though, even though it might gross you out or freak ya out...


----------



## SunnyHours (Apr 26, 2012)

hey! I've been smoking for about 8 years and I'm coughing up black stuff...
The way I think about it is that it's better if I cough it out than if I leave it be...
For me that's the big difference between cigs and weed. Cigs, you keep it inside and weed you cough it up...


----------



## indicapimp (Apr 26, 2012)

eat it only smoke if you really have to that will do the trick


----------



## indicapimp (Apr 26, 2012)

yes i said you should eat the black shit lol no eat the pot not your lung juice


----------



## Daxus (Apr 26, 2012)

indicapimp said:


> yes i said you should eat the black shit lol no eat the pot not your lung juice


Too late, shit, last time I take advice from a stranger on an internet forum before waiting for their post correction! *gags*


----------



## delvite (Apr 26, 2012)

It is in fact tar from your micro airways (aka your bronchioles, more specifically your smallest ones which are your terminal bronchiolioles). Now long term smoking of any substance can still lead to things like chronic bronchitis[FONT=inherit !important][/FONT] where you could still be coughing up sputum for the rest of your life, although if that was the case within a year or so maximum the black specks would at least disappear from it... If your getting any chest pains, shortness of breath on exertion (more then normal) feelings of pressure on your chest, coughing up blood or anything brown,yellow,green etc , then definitely go to the doctor..............


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 26, 2012)

ahhh lung butter....vaporizer or eatibles


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 26, 2012)

Well sounds like a trip to the doctor isn't really in need. I'm definitely going to chill out for a little while on the smoking. My buddy has an oil rig im going to see if he'll let me borrow it for a few weeks and i'll make some BHO or Ice Wax. Can't cook edibles due to living situation.

So in a nutshell: Stop smoking (or at least so much), and exercise some more to help work all of the tar out?

One of my friends used to do amateur boxing and his couch would tell him to boil lemon peels in a cup of water, chug that then go for a jog. He said while jogging he would constantly be coughing up goop and tar and then the next day he'd feel amazing. Anyone else heard of this?

*And Mucinex? I've just started taking that this past week as well.


----------



## Sk306 (May 3, 2012)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Well sounds like a trip to the doctor isn't really in need. I'm definitely going to chill out for a little while on the smoking. My buddy has an oil rig im going to see if he'll let me borrow it for a few weeks and i'll make some BHO or Ice Wax. Can't cook edibles due to living situation.
> 
> So in a nutshell: Stop smoking (or at least so much), and exercise some more to help work all of the tar out?
> 
> ...


Smoking concentrates won't help your cause I dont think, i exclusively smoked concentrates for 6+ months and IMO it was worse then smoking a combination of plants and extracts. I have had the same problem as you and have quit smoking for about a week and my lungs already feel 100 times better. Ever had blood in your mucus or anything? that was happening to me on occasion, although i think it had alot to do with my job as a work in dry, dust filled enviroments often and dont always have a mask. Wish ya the best of luck.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 4, 2012)

Sk306 said:


> Smoking concentrates won't help your cause I dont think, i exclusively smoked concentrates for 6+ months and IMO it was worse then smoking a combination of plants and extracts. I have had the same problem as you and have quit smoking for about a week and my lungs already feel 100 times better. Ever had blood in your mucus or anything? that was happening to me on occasion, although i think it had alot to do with my job as a work in dry, dust filled enviroments often and dont always have a mask. Wish ya the best of luck.


maybe once, MAYBE twice I've had blood recently. And just like you, I work construction. So it's dry, dusty and dirty. A lot of days after work Im blowing my nose and having black/ dusty snot come out.


----------



## matt1420 (May 4, 2012)

This used to happen to me before I quick smoking buts and cut down on my bud smoking! Every fall and every spring this would happen to me for a few weeks. Than once my lungs were done cleaning them selves out, I would be all good untill the next fall or spring! Sucks though, I hated every minute of it.


----------



## matt1420 (May 4, 2012)

Definetly go to doc's if your seeing blood!


----------



## matt1420 (May 4, 2012)

Daxus:7353335 said:


> indicapimp said:
> 
> 
> > yes i said you should eat the black shit lol no eat the pot not your lung juice
> ...


LoL, laughed my ass off when I read this!


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

I cough up black shit that looks like that every time I go fiddle around with the soil in my garden. Inhale dirt = cough up dirt. Do you have a dirty job?


----------



## VLRD.Kush (May 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I cough up black shit that looks like that every time I go fiddle around with the soil in my garden. Inhale dirt = cough up dirt. Do you have a dirty job?


yeah I work construction.


----------



## Kush Push (Jun 3, 2012)

Not a big concern. before I ever smoked blunts the only tar in my lungs was a brown color. Tobacco = black cancerous tar. Cannabis = light brown tar. Whenever I smoked too many blunts smoking pure joints helped clean out some black resin with the brown resin. I dont smoke anyform of tobacco now because I'm trying to improve my cardio at the gym so whenever I feel the urge for a blunt I throw a snus in an take a bong hit.


----------



## badmojo420 (Jun 3, 2012)

LUNG BUTTER. Its gross. Its normal. You probably used to smoke cigarettes at some point. Its just tar from that coming up. 

Take some mucinex, thatll help clear it out and itll stop after a while. may or may not happen again.. seems like every so often it happens to me... ive been 9 months tobacco free. i used to smoke unfiltered american spirits... almost 2 pouches a week for 3 years and before that newports. smoked cigarettes for like 12 years before i quit can i get the same shit i wouldnt worry about it unless it hurts or theres blood. you might get a slight infection when you cough shit up because your lungs are raw and sore. thats normal too and will pass, some people need antibiotics some dont..


----------



## nutfoot (May 9, 2013)

Inhaling ANY type of smoke is not good for your lungs. I have been smoking cigs and weed heavily for about 5 years, but I have coughed up nasty brownish blackish shit for about 2 years now. Usually about good spoonful in the morning when i shower, and then small chunks throughout the day. I quit smoking weed for a month and i still coughed it up, so i quit smoking cigs for a month and was still coughing it up, I am now about to quit smoking EVERYTHING for a while and see if i can clear my lungs out. 

The thought of having those tar lungs like in the anti-smoking commercials disgusts me very deeply. And yea, while THC was shown in 1 study to reduce tumors in mice over the course of 2 years, I don't think those mice were ripping massive bong hits like I do 

source of study: http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/cannabis/healthprofessional/page4


----------



## nutfoot (May 9, 2013)

just realized I revived a necro-thread, please forgive me!


----------



## AJ6587 (May 11, 2013)

I always spit flem that color..Its always been brown specs sometime small globs like in your pics. The harder I clear my throat before I spit, the more shit comes up.


----------



## chronictre (May 11, 2013)

I've been smoking cigs and weed for 7-8 years, and ive had this black flem problem for a couple years now.

Constantly coughing up this tar, my chest is sore and my heart feels a little off. I need to quit before my lungs give out on me.


----------



## edwardhill (Oct 2, 2014)

Over the past 7-8 years I have smoke maybe 15 cigs (mostly on drunk nights) but I've toked quite a bit of buds. at least 5-6 gravity hits and/or a couple joints a day. I switched around from blunts in the beginning then mixed in gbs. moved on to joints and nice filtered bongs, always having a gb in there somewhere and eventually for the past 3 years just steady gbs. about a year ago I started coughing up brown specks (that look black in concentration) in a weird textured flem that dries into a brittle sheet (very weird) and in the last five-six months i havent smoked anything due to work and other circumstances, yet the black-brown stuff just keeps coming. I have no idea what it is and it happens once every few days but I wont be able to smoke my buds again for another year to year in a half and if it persists to then i will go see a doctor before picking up another dub sack. If anybody knows about this nasty shit or any tricks like the lemon peel one mentioned above (that i will try) let me hear it. Cant believe my gravity bong betrayed me.


----------



## furnz (Oct 3, 2014)

Noticed this more so when I quit smoking cigs.
Major lung clean out for month or so.
Also get it hour or two after bong/grav rips, and in the shower in the morning.
All my friends cough the same shit up too..

It's not a secret that resin gets in your lungs. Vape, bong, dab, or joint, all resins up your lungs.
Look in the inside of my gravity bong, probably a 1/4 inch of resin lol
Now think of how much of that made it to my lung.. 
Seeing black stuff means your lung is functioning and cleaning out the resins.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 5, 2014)

VLRD.Kush said:


> This has been going on for a few weeks now, and at first I thought it was from my allergies (I take Flonase and Allegra for these). Now I am beginning to think it's the smoking. I just wanted to see what yalls opinions were before I spent the money and the day off of work for the doctor. I'm almost sure it's just from smoking.
> 
> Anyways. Here's two pictures of the said mucus. **Again, these are of my "Loogies" that are off colored, could be gross to some people.**
> 
> ...


looks like tar people cough up from smoking cigs all the time


----------



## Breko (Oct 6, 2014)

Happens to me once a year.

But my dad flies internationally and gets bootleg "Z pack's" in China. Three pills and everythings dead


----------



## AllenHaze (Oct 6, 2014)

furnz said:


> Noticed this more so when I quit smoking cigs.
> Major lung clean out for month or so.
> Also get it hour or two after bong/grav rips, and in the shower in the morning.
> All my friends cough the same shit up too..
> ...


Same here. I've quit cigarettes a few time but the last time was about 3 years ago (still cig free). Every time I've quit though, there was a period afterwards where I'd cough up of excessive amounts of brown/ gray phlegm. I always took it as a sign that my lungs were healing and expelling all the crap.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

AllenHaze said:


> Same here. I've quit cigarettes a few time but the last time was about 3 years ago (still cig free). Every time I've quit though, there was a period afterwards where I'd cough up of excessive amounts of brown/ gray phlegm. I always took it as a sign that my lungs were healing and expelling all the crap.


yeah and when somebody smokes everyday all the gunk stays on your lungs


----------



## texasjack (Oct 6, 2014)

For the record fresh blood is red, dried blood is black. Dried blood is a very bad sign.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

texasjack said:


> For the record fresh blood is red, dried blood is black. Dried blood is a very bad sign.


its tar not dried blood though


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> its tar not dried blood though


That happens to me. I've read that weed has a lot more tar than cigarettes. I've heard numbers of up to 4x more tar. On top of this, there's a good chance that you are slightly allergic to smoke (all kinds), so your body produces more mucus when you smoke weed in an effort to catch the foreign particles. You're seeing your body's defenses in action. Users with a smoke allergy (however mild it may be) AND acid reflux will have it the worst because both will cause excess mucus in the throat.

I've even gone to a pulmonologist (lung doctor), and he wasn't worried at all. He ran lots of tests and in the end he made it seem like it was common for smokers (weed and tobacco) to cough up brown/grey/black phlegm. Just because it doesn't happen to your buddies doesn't mean that it's anything serious. Your system is less tolerant of those foreign particles so your system produces mucus to catch them and then gives you the urge to cough it out. Meanwhile, your buddies have all that tar just sitting in their lungs. While weed isn't known to cause cancer, ANY form of smoking (including weed) can cause breathing problems such as emphysema and chronic bronchitis.

Think of it this way: A weed pipe gets dirty as hell, why wouldn't your lungs be the same way?


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> That happens to me. I've read that weed has a lot more tar than cigarettes. I've heard numbers of up to 4x more tar. On top of this, there's a good chance that you are slightly allergic to smoke (all kinds), so your body produces more mucus when you smoke weed in an effort to catch the foreign particles. You're seeing your body's defenses in action. Users with a smoke allergy (however mild it may be) AND acid reflux will have it the worst because both will cause excess mucus in the throat.
> 
> I've even gone to a pulmonologist (lung doctor), and he wasn't worried at all. He ran lots of tests and in the end he made it seem like it was common for smokers (weed and tobacco) to cough up brown/grey/black phlegm. Just because it doesn't happen to your buddies doesn't mean that it's anything serious. Your system is less tolerant of those foreign particles so your system produces mucus to catch them and then gives you the urge to cough it out. Meanwhile, your buddies have all that tar just sitting in their lungs. While weed isn't known to cause cancer, ANY form of smoking (including weed) can cause breathing problems such as emphysema and chronic bronchitis.


weed defiantly leaves rezin in your lungs (maybe hes just coughing up rezin my friend used to cough up the same shit) but cigs leave a lot more harmful shit behind


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Oct 6, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> weed defiantly leaves rezin in your lungs (maybe hes just coughing up rezin my friend used to cough up the same shit) but cigs leave a lot more harmful shit behind


I completely agree that weed is FAR less likely to cause cancer than tobacco, but it is not innocuous. I think it's great that two states have legalized weed because now a lot more research can be done. A lot of users like to think that weed is just a safe as water and that just isn't true. It's relatively safer than a lot of other things and isn't known to interact with other drugs/medicines but it does take a toll on the human body even when vaporized and eaten. 
For example: People with certain heart conditions are advised not to use weed because of the effect it has on the cardiovascular system.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Oct 6, 2014)

TakeTheTicket said:


> I completely agree that weed is FAR less likely to cause cancer than tobacco, but it is not innocuous. I think it's great that two states have legalized weed because now a lot more research can be done. A lot of users like to think that weed is just a safe as water and that just isn't true. It's relatively safer than a lot of other things and isn't known to interact with other drugs/medicines but it does take a toll on the human body even when vaporized and eaten.
> For example: People with certain heart conditions are advised not to use weed because of the effect it has on the cardiovascular system.


yeah, plus inhaling any kind of smoke isn't good for your lungs, i do believe its medicine meant to be made into food


----------



## sherri6954 (Jul 9, 2015)

Ive only ever smoked weed and i have emphysema from it. Anyone is better off w edibles. Smoking anything over time can cause it.


----------



## Kornelija Earthling (Aug 29, 2015)

I've smoked for 11 years now, about 7 or 8 of them daily, and about 6 years heavy (4-10 bowls a day) and I started coughing up grey specled mucus maybe 5 years ago. It worried me a little, but I've been checked out by doctors multiple times and they never hear anything in my lungs that worries them. I had an xray maybe 5 or 6 years ago and it was fine. Though I am about to get an xray in the next week for the first time since, so I'll update you on my status. Doctor didn't hear anything worrysome this time either, but I've been having chest pains, so he decided to get an xray after i told him I smoke pot "just to make sure" nothing is wrong. And for a while smoking brought the burning on worse than it was without smoking, but since I started taking tums a few days ago it doesn't hurt, or definitely hurts less other times after tums, so I'm thinking its just acid reflux due to the h-pylori bacteria I found out I have. I've read other folks experience heartburn from smoking, too. But I definitely feel like my lungs have buildup so I am switching to vaping (quitting until I can afford one) and gonna work on some home remedies for clearing lungs out. I think it makes sense that it's tar. I remember reading once about a guy who had tightness in his lung and one time at the doctors office they did something that made him cough and he literally coughed up a big cloud of smoke. The little airways can get clogged up w resin so parts can get isolated... Which isn't good, i would assume. Anyway I'll update with my status as I work on this chest tightness and pain


----------



## TakeTheTicket (Sep 23, 2015)

Weed turns your glass pipes and bongs a brownish color in a very short amount of time. That same buildup happens in your lungs. Stop smoking everything (weed, tobacco, everything) for a few months and it will go away. BTW avoid synthetic weed like the plague. I work in a hospital doing X-Rays and CT scans and that synthetic pot stuff that kids buy in smoke shops is very dangerous. If it doesn't kill you it turns the inside of your lungs into what looks like black peppercorn. I've seen it a few times first hand during organ donation operations from very young people 18-25 who have died due to a reaction to that fake weed. When they handled one kid's lung as they were removing it, it sounded like a candy bar wrapper being crinkled. Obviously they didn't donate that kid's lungs.


----------



## Vermont Sarge (Sep 23, 2015)

Kornelija Earthling said:


> I've smoked for 11 years now, about 7 or 8 of them daily, and about 6 years heavy (4-10 bowls a day) and I started coughing up grey specled mucus maybe 5 years ago. It worried me a little, but I've been checked out by doctors multiple times and they never hear anything in my lungs that worries them. I had an xray maybe 5 or 6 years ago and it was fine. Though I am about to get an xray in the next week for the first time since, so I'll update you on my status. Doctor didn't hear anything worrysome this time either, but I've been having chest pains, so he decided to get an xray after i told him I smoke pot "just to make sure" nothing is wrong. And for a while smoking brought the burning on worse than it was without smoking, but since I started taking tums a few days ago it doesn't hurt, or definitely hurts less other times after tums, so I'm thinking its just acid reflux due to the h-pylori bacteria I found out I have. I've read other folks experience heartburn from smoking, too. But I definitely feel like my lungs have buildup so I am switching to vaping (quitting until I can afford one) and gonna work on some home remedies for clearing lungs out. I think it makes sense that it's tar. I remember reading once about a guy who had tightness in his lung and one time at the doctors office they did something that made him cough and he literally coughed up a big cloud of smoke. The little airways can get clogged up w resin so parts can get isolated... Which isn't good, i would assume. Anyway I'll update with my status as I work on this chest tightness and pain


Time to start using a vaporizer !


----------



## Spicy_Coco_Leaf (Nov 30, 2015)

My "lung butter" has literally vanished since I switched from combustion to pure vaping. I couple of times since the switch-over I've sipped on a joint/spliff with friends at a concert or taken a bong rip at a party and found that the dark grey mucus quickly reappeared the next day


----------



## brokencage (Dec 1, 2015)

Old thread but relevant! I quit cigs two years ago but smoke ALOT -O_ Weed erry day, day in day out and have started coughing up black nastys. I'm going to finally spend the money for a vape. :YAY:


----------



## LoveNature (Dec 11, 2015)

Mate , how you feeling ? 
Hope you better !! 
I posted this morning a Thread under medicating , where you can share all your health problems and if smoke helped or what you done to help. And if this was because smoke be good to share what helped . 

Peace and love.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Dec 13, 2015)

VLRD.Kush said:


> Well sounds like a trip to the doctor isn't really in need. I'm definitely going to chill out for a little while on the smoking. My buddy has an oil rig im going to see if he'll let me borrow it for a few weeks and i'll make some BHO or Ice Wax. Can't cook edibles due to living situation.
> 
> So in a nutshell: Stop smoking (or at least so much), and exercise some more to help work all of the tar out?
> 
> ...


D-Limonene (the terp in Lemons/Oranges mostly) is a pretty potent anti inflammatory/anti oxidant and I've heard people say it helps them with their breathing (which if your lungs are inflamed, no doubt would). Interesting story. Probably a bit of placebo effect too.


----------



## CBD WAYS (Dec 24, 2015)

Some pretty Gnarly photos friend, I had a friend who had this similar problem. He got a filter mouth piece and that thing quickly
turned the same color as the mucus that you shared. Its build up , tar, over all gross things that you body is stockpiling passively
without you even knowing it. And when your body knows it has too much like that it shows you that its trying to clean itself. Take 
it as a sign to quit smoking man, cause your health is important. I recently cut down my smoking almost 90% and I hope to be off of 
the death sticks 100% soon. They stink , they are bad for you, and they make your breath less desirable. I recommend getting a vape
just so you can still have something to do with your hands ! ! !  And we all know its hard, but shit there's no reason to try to 
mimic or have an alternative.


----------



## hotrodharley (Dec 25, 2015)

http://electrocomm.tripod.com/gordo_lobo-mullein.html

Use mullein, or gordolobo, as an expectorant to clear the lungs. Make it into a tea.


----------



## Kannah-krazy (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey buddy , thanks for the pics and post , whilst i cannot say my sputum ( mucus , loogies are not that dark )
I have just been starting to get over a pretty severe lung infection , my symptoms were a persistant cough , acute lung pains and severe shortness of breath early in the morning and later in the evenings.

Whilst i have not had a full diagnosis , id had bloods and chest xrays done , contray to the absolute belief that i had cancer or emphasema ( sorry guys i cannot spell that well ) i was told that im not dying . Its been 5 days without any marijuana and i feel absolutley great for it , other then a little irritibility from lack of my smoking weed.
More energy , taste and smell returning , motivation and creativity all on the up and up. I live in australia and we for most part , mix our green with tobacco to make it go further , guess its a cheapskate auzzie thing , and i guess avalability can also attribute to that.

I was smoking about 1.5 - 2 grams a day through a waterpipe mixed with tobacco , i had gone to hospital and was told my shortness of breath was mostly anxiety driven , because of a possible ulcer in my throat or assophagus , making that obstruction feeling.

I got some vallium ( i think you guys call then xanax ) to calm me enough to stop the hyperventilation.


Anyways.
I just want you to know your not alone in this battle , and i DO care that your feeling terrible.

Please consider having a dry week , just to try to identify the issue , and whilst many here will argue , my anxiety is driven or atleast exasibated by smoking high grade weed.
Im going to give it another few months before i try and smoke some more green , i find myself panicking about using it again and blowing up my aymptons so i guess i may be investing in a vaporiser!

On another note
Is there anybody else out there that has mild / severe shortness of breath from smoking bongs ( waterpipes ) from anxiety

And can anybody chime in and possibly reccomend a strain thats not goong to play with my head so bad , i dont know weather its the thc level or another factor.

Just a bit of extra background

I have a.d.d , mild anxiety and depression , but anxiety is triggered with use , well misuse of mj


Goodluck my friend and god bless you

You will be in my prayers


----------



## Captain Plank-Eye (Mar 17, 2016)

Ok ok ok, if you see smoke.... You yell FIRE! If you see black shit coming out of your lungs, you STOP SMOKING!

It is not my intention to disrespect anyone with the belief that weed smoke doesnt do anything to your lungs and just dissipates like a unicorn fart, but...

Have you ever looked in a pipe? Maybe one outside of the smoke shop?

OP: who on this site can you say values your life as much as you do? Who do you trust with your life? Not that you'll die from black specs (i cough them out daily) but when you see an effect, there has to be a cause.

Men dont gain black tar in their lungs as they acquire wisdom, its from smoking. I have dealt with this for years, only recently did i stop smoking. Now i make super strong cannabis oil in coconut oil, add wax (purged 100%) and eat them 5-6 times daily. Ive seen fire damage, flood damage, sun damage, you name it. Prolonged exposure to undesireable conditions always causes deterioration, no matter what something is subjected to, eventually the 2 become 1.

If you like getting stoned and youre not addicted to smoking, make your life last longer...


----------

